# Not able to download this week's Microsoft updates



## debodun (Apr 13, 2016)

My system is Windows 7 - 64 bit. I usually download using Action Center, but yesterdays updates just wouldn't download. The program just kept showing "Downloading Updates" and a green area sliding across a bar, but nothing happened even after an hour. I had to reboot to kill the process. Also, in Task Manager, it's showing svchost.ece is using 50% CPU. Probably still trying to download. I can't even open Microsoft's Web site. What going on?


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 15, 2016)

I see it's been a couple of days since your post but just in case you're still having trouble, that is happening with a lot of people that use Windows 7. I use Windows 7 and I also had this problem but found an update that is suppose to help it. I downloaded it and then installed it and it worked fine afterwards. It may not next month, who knows but it was worth a try. The update is KB3145739 which you can find at: 
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=51853
I hope this helps you!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 15, 2016)

Your security software might be blocking the downloads, or you might have a virus.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 15, 2016)

I had Windows 7 but the kids might have uploaded 8. At any rate, Microsoft is forcing me to take 10. I never voluntarily uploaded 10, , but I got a notice to "upgrade" it and set a date to do it the17th. Today I got the same notice and took the option to set the date to the 19th. I am not sure what will happen now on the 17th. I still have the icon on my screen to load 10, and I could go around in circles forever. There are many people complaining on the web about this. The upgrade apparently is huge and takes forever. Quite a few are complaining about ending up with black screens. Just a technically illiterate 84 year old guy here. If I disappear on the 17th, I love you all!


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 16, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I had Windows 7 but the kids might have uploaded 8. At any rate, Microsoft is forcing me to take 10. I never voluntarily uploaded 10, , but I got a notice to "upgrade" it and set a date to do it the17th. Today I got the same notice and took the option to set the date to the 19th. I am not sure what will happen now on the 17th. I still have the icon on my screen to load 10, and I could go around in circles forever. There are many people complaining on the web about this. The upgrade apparently is huge and takes forever. Quite a few are complaining about ending up with black screens. Just a technically illiterate 84 year old guy here. If I disappear on the 17th, I love you all!



:lofl: 

Debodun: Disable your firewall (or malware) and check your programs list to see if a portion of the update installed. If it did, open it to see if it will resume the download OR you can uninstall the partial download if you want. When the program wants to download the update again, disable your firewall before clicking OK to download.

You can also open your Windows icon and click "check for updates". It might find the status of that last update and correct it, but you need to disable your firewall/malware first.


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 16, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I had Windows 7 but the kids might have uploaded 8. At any rate, Microsoft is forcing me to take 10. I never voluntarily uploaded 10, , but I got a notice to "upgrade" it and set a date to do it the17th. Today I got the same notice and took the option to set the date to the 19th. I am not sure what will happen now on the 17th. I still have the icon on my screen to load 10, and I could go around in circles forever. There are many people complaining on the web about this. The upgrade apparently is huge and takes forever. Quite a few are complaining about ending up with black screens. Just a technically illiterate 84 year old guy here. If I disappear on the 17th, I love you all!



You can also download a free program that will get rid of the Windows 10 nags, etc.  It is called GWX Control Panel. You can find it at http://ultimateoutsider.com/downloads/
I have used it on 2 of my friends computers and it worked like a charm! They are now back to their original operating systems and don't have the Windows 10 nags anymore.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 16, 2016)

AprilSun said:


> You can also download a free program that will get rid of the Windows 10 nags, etc.  It is called GWX Control Panel. You can find it at http://ultimateoutsider.com/downloads/
> I have used it on 2 of my friends computers and it worked like a charm! They are now back to their original operating systems and don't have the Windows 10 nags anymore.





Underock1 said:


> I had Windows 7 but the kids might have uploaded 8. At any rate, Microsoft is forcing me to take 10. I never voluntarily uploaded 10, , but I got a notice to "upgrade" it and set a date to do it the17th. Today I got the same notice and took the option to set the date to the 19th. I am not sure what will happen now on the 17th. I still have the icon on my screen to load 10, and I could go around in circles forever. There are many people complaining on the web about this. The upgrade apparently is huge and takes forever. Quite a few are complaining about ending up with black screens. Just a technically illiterate 84 year old guy here. If I disappear on the 17th, I love you all!



April's got that right, Underlock. I also got the black screen when I downloaded Win10. Fortunately I'd jotted down their contact number - if you want Win10, get the number from their website before you do anything else (it's at bottom of their webpage). I called them about the black screen and they fixed and downloaded 10 remotely. I haven't had any problems whatsoever since.


----------



## grannyjo (Apr 16, 2016)

I went through the process of allowing the download of Windows 10,  tried it for a week and decided to roll back to Windows 7.  That was successful for about a week,  then I got the nagging notifications that Windows 10 was going to update/download again.  Delayed that twice, but this morning I allowed it to download.

It somehow "lost" my printer in the process and I couldn't find the disk to re-install it.  Managed to find somewhere on the web that assisted me to get it working again.

It removed a couple of the programs I use, but I simply downloaded them again too.

It is an OK system to use,  just don't like the way they've gone about the whole business of downloading it onto my computer again after I had rolled back to Windows 7.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 16, 2016)

Microsoft does *not* own your computer, it's your property!   Don't let Microsoft control your machine:

How to Stop Windows 7 or 8 from Downloading Windows 10 Automatically


When you get sick of having your computer commandeered by a self-serving corporation, you might be pleasantly surprised to know that their are alternatives:

[url]http://www.zdnet.com/article/sick-of-windows-spying-on-you-go-linux/  [/URL]


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks gang! I appreciate all that advice. I see today is the 17th. That snuck up on me. It was supposed to load up at 4AM this morning and I don't see that anything has happened. I am just going to slog ahead and see what happens on the 19th. Doesn't look like its going to be a trouble free event, but at least now I feel like there are solutions. I will keep you posted. I'm sure there's going to be a story to tell at some point.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 18, 2016)

I have had automatic updates on load manually for 2 Months now..There are 20+ downloads available and my Win7 is operating fine..


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Apr 19, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Microsoft does *not* own your computer, it's your property!   Don't let Microsoft control your machine:
> 
> How to Stop Windows 7 or 8 from Downloading Windows 10 Automatically
> 
> ...



Here's another simple solution using Win 10 to obtain a bootable flashdrive to install Linux Mint (my favorite).

http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2016/04/how-to-create-linux-mint-usb-drive.html


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 19, 2016)

Gotta love Linux versatility!

The multimedia codecs can be installed in Debian(Ubuntu & Mint's "daddy") through the main repositories.  Just installing VLC alone brings with it all the supporting codecs and libs you typically need. You can also add additional codecs by using APT with the command(as Root): 
	
	



```
apt-get install libavcodec-extra
```

https://wiki.debian.org/MultimediaCodecs


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have had automatic updates on load manually for 2 Months now..There are 20+ downloads available and my Win7 is operating fine..



Now MS has stopped manual loading of updates to their MS Security Essentials!! last automatic update was 4/27. Now when I try to manual update, it stops about one third of the way and quits!!


----------



## Don M. (May 2, 2016)

Windows 7 is quickly approaching "end of life".  MS will soon quit supporting it, and will no longer provide updates, etc., for it or W8.  The choices are either to go to W10, or another OS such as Linux.  Continuing to rely on W7 will ultimately expose your system to malware, viruses and hacking...it may be months down the road...but it will happen.  W10 had many problems in its first weeks/months, and left a bad taste in the mouths of early users, but those problems have largely been resolved, and now W10 is quite good.  

Those of you still relying on W7 would be well advised to begin thinking of a good time to make the upgrade to W10, or moving to Linux, while you can still do so in a orderly fashion, at a time of your own choosing.  Failure to do so will eventually give you an unpleasant surprise when you are least prepared to deal with it.  

I've been using W10 for about 5 months, and I like it better than W7, now.  One of the grandkids gave me a used Acer laptop they found at a garage sale, that was a total basket case...I have removed 36 virus and malware programs, and got it working pretty well, but it has a counterfeit version of W7.  If I can't break into the administrator codes, I intend to install Linux on it.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 2, 2016)

My neighbor who I have helped several times over the last few years came over on an unrelated issue & while visiting he said he had a problem with his newer Win 10 laptop, to whit, it had crashed on him, he & his brother figured out how to restore it from the last good date.  Now all his text is 'yellow' rather than black.  I told him the same I've been telling others, can't help, Win10 is a mystery.  This morning I searched on his problem he reported, there were several hits about the issue.  On both Win8.X & 10.  It appears that either it was an update or maybe it could be his video driver.  Some said uninstall/reinstall 'Silverlight'.  I'm at a loss, any help?


----------



## Don M. (May 2, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> My neighbor who I have helped several times over the last few years came over on an unrelated issue & while visiting he said he had a problem with his newer Win 10 laptop, to whit, it had crashed on him, he & his brother figured out how to restore it from the last good date.  Now all his text is 'yellow' rather than black.  I told him the same I've been telling others, can't help, Win10 is a mystery.  This morning I searched on his problem he reported, there were several hits about the issue.  On both Win8.X & 10.  It appears that either it was an update or maybe it could be his video driver.  Some said uninstall/reinstall 'Silverlight'.  I'm at a loss, any help?



This sounds like a conflict between W10 and the video drivers.  Go to the Control Panel and see what the laptop is using for Video controls....probably Nvidia..then go to their web site, and look for any new drivers that might need to be downloaded and installed.  Also, look for any new drivers from Java and Adobe...as these can affect the video if they haven't been updated.


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Now MS has stopped manual loading of updates to their MS Security Essentials!! last automatic update was 4/27. Now when I try to manual update, it stops about one third of the way and quits!!



I haven't had this problem. I manually updated successfully yesterday.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 5, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Now MS has stopped manual loading of updates to their MS Security Essentials!! last automatic update was 4/27. Now when I try to manual update, it stops about one third of the way and quits!!



Well since I posted the above, MS SE has updated on its own!!


----------



## Don M. (May 5, 2016)

Here's another indicator of how W7 is probably approaching its "end of life".

http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonk...mpaign=yahootix&partner=yahootix#500517f3395e


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 30, 2016)

Downloading W10 as we speak.....


----------

